# Chateau "Lestapis"



## forker67 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bonjour & here we go again!... 15 mins after sitting down & starting to put different searches into Google I came across this gem  , a bit of research by my wife & we were out the door & on our way to find it.

Built in the 19th century as a private residence sitting in 14 hectares of parkland, at some point it was purchased by the Elf Aquitaine group & it was used as a hotel, it closed it's doors to the public on December 23rd 1998 , since then it has been squatted in, vandalised, stripped of a lot of stuff & now sits forlornly in the woods, waiting for rescue....the local council are apparently trying to do this & save it from any further decay, older photos show it without a swimming pool....

There are more pics here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice shots, cheers mate


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 29, 2014)

That is very nice, stairway and wallpaper are my highlights.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 29, 2014)

Beautiful exterior and stairs!
Thanks


----------



## forker67 (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone fancy a go in the sauna?...it's a stunning building, hopefully it'll be saved, curious lack of graffiti!!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 29, 2014)

Cracking building and interior,thanks for sharing


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 30, 2014)

Lovely building, what a great find.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2014)

V. Nice, love the look of this place! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

